# Oden IS the pick.



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

I have heard through various trustworthy sources that Oden will indeed be the pick.

Barring some very bizarre circumstances, the #1 draft pick will be Oden, and <b>NOT</b> Kevin Durant.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Im happier with this news than some of the other comments made about the pick recently.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

I hope so GO is gonna be great im pumped for thursday night


----------



## Superblaze (Aug 6, 2006)

What are these trustworthy sources of yours?


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

I'll be happy with that. :biggrin:

Although as I've said, I'd also be happy with Durant.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

The first pick yes. Then when Portland trades for the #2, Durant will be the second pick!:lol:


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

I love watching the McDonalds game where Oden blocks Durant


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

This will make me VERY happy if it comes to pass! :biggrin:


----------



## Blazed (May 24, 2006)

Whatever you say, the next thing you're going to say is that you've also heard a "deal is coming soon."


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Superblaze said:


> What are these trustworthy sources of yours?


Magic 8 ball :wink:

1st time too... :reporter:

Will be drafting Greg Oden? 
Answer = "Definately yes"


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Is your trustworthy source MM?


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> Is your trustworthy source MM?




If it was he would have posted I dunno who we are picking :whoknows:


----------



## ChadWick (Jun 26, 2006)

Durant CAN'T bench 185


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

ChadWick said:


> Durant CAN'T bench 185


Hey I bet you could put that to the tune "I can't drive 55".


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

My sources also confirm Oden is the pick.

I have no problem revealing my sources either.

They are the 73% of Blazers fans who voted for Oden.


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

yeah im pretty sure a moderator of the site would say something like this if he wasnt sure or didnt have inside sources

nightfly dont you work for the blazers or affliated with them?


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

I'm getting more and more ticked off with the way the Blazers are playing this out. As the guys on the Fan pointed out today, would they really plan to roll Durant out the day after the draft with the voting going the way it is? There'd likely be boo birds scattered all through the crowd. It's just stupid. And now it's getting leaked all through the internet. 

Just be done with it, Blazers. Announce it at least a day or two before, rather than stringing it out to the bitter end.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

rose garden pimp said:


> nightfly dont you work for the blazers or affliated with them?


I do *NOT* work for the blazers.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Nightfly, please PM me the details of the pick before Draft Day so I can back you up after the pick is made.

Oh... um... nevermind...



PBF


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Nightfly said:


> I have heard through various trustworthy sources that Oden will indeed be the pick.
> 
> Barring some very bizarre circumstances, the #1 draft pick will be Oden, and <b>NOT</b> Kevin Durant.


I am so happy to hear that! I have complete confidence that you wouldn't say this unless it's true!! :yay:


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

I feel like a weight has been lifted off of me. What a relief!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

I have a feeling Durant may have it in him to become one of the greatest......I hope Oden can grow as well into one of the greats..I'd hurt myself if we pick the wrong guy AGAIN.


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

SWEEET! Listening to the Oden's comments during interviews on ESPN made it sound like someone told him he would be the #1 pick. Whew, KP scared me with all the Durant talk but looks like they'll make the easy no brainer correct choice.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

mgb said:


> I feel like a weight has been lifted off of me. What a relief!




I don't mean to be a negative nelley, but I am by nature.......What if this is just a smoke screan by KP. He has been so tight lipped about everything, why let anything out now?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

MAS RipCity said:


> I have a feeling Durant may have it in him to become one of the greatest.


is that the same feeling you had, that felt that the team would regret trading Telfair?


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

I believe you and sure you are right but still won't feel 100% safe until I hear Stern say with the 1st pick in the 2007 NBA draft the Portland Trailblazers pick Greg Oden. I can't wait!


----------



## Anonymous Gambler (May 29, 2006)

I must confess that I've been feeling queasy about the pick as well. The logical choice is Oden, but Durant looks to be incredible as well and he slides right into the lineup.
Aldridge/Pryzbilla
Randolph/Raef
Durant/Outlaw/Ime
Roy/Webster
Jack/Sergio

That's a good lineup to me- I think Aldridge can play the 5 well- we end up with no real holes (assuming you agree with my assumption).

By contrast if we draft Oden, we still have to fix our 3 spot.

That said, I think once we do fix the 3 spot- a frontline of Oden/Aldridge/Zach at the 4/5 with Roy/Jack on the 1/2 means championships. Maybe if sign Mason with the mid-level, it's a 15 win jump immediately.

I'm fairly conflicted- though I'll be upset if Oden isn't picked- it's tempting to think about Durant.


----------



## DamDweller (Jun 7, 2007)

Oden sounds good to me. Hip hip! Horray! Hip hip! Horray!


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

Finally. Someone made an Oden thread that makes sense. :biggrin: 

Enjoy watching Oden play for the next 20 years, Blazers fans. It's gonna be special.


----------



## wizmentor (Nov 10, 2005)

Nightfly said:


> I have heard through various trustworthy sources that Oden will indeed be the pick.
> 
> Barring some very bizarre circumstances, the #1 draft pick will be Oden, and <b>NOT</b> Kevin Durant.


Woot!
:yay:


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

Nightfly said:


> I have heard through various trustworthy sources that Oden will indeed be the pick.
> 
> Barring some very bizarre circumstances, the #1 draft pick will be Oden, and <b>NOT</b> Kevin Durant.


Because it's you, I'll sigh a relief.

Now, on to draft day trades...


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

I sincerely hope you and your sources are correct.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

Anonymous Gambler said:


> By contrast if we draft Oden, we still have to fix our 3 spot.
> 
> That said, I think once we do fix the 3 spot- a frontline of Oden/Aldridge/Zach at the 4/5 with Roy/Jack on the 1/2 means championships.



aldridge must start or he and the blazers will never realize their full potential. the sooner the better.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

While this is probably true their are a couple other possible scenarios...

1. A hell of a smokescreen by Pritchard and the Blazers draft Durant.

2. The Blazers draft Oden and then trade him and Zach + Darius to Seattle for Durant and players (Allen, Lewis (not likely), Ridnour etc) 

Both are unlikely but certainly possible IMO.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

sa1177 said:


> While this is probably true their are a couple other possible scenarios...
> 
> 1. A hell of a smokescreen by Pritchard and the Blazers draft Durant.
> 
> ...



I would hate to be KP or the Blazers if we pick Oden and then trade him a little later in the draft. I think the RG would riot.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

I went to the Blazer seating today to try and get better seats, no luck there. But when talking to a few of the Blazer people, since we are going to the Summer League they said we may be able to catch the Sonics game, and the lady said it would be cool to see Durant play, and then another who was with us guy, said like shhh we gotta make it sound like we don't know, in that sarcastic yet serious voice.

That along with Nightfly's sources, make me finally take that sigh of relief..

Phew.


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

thanks nightfly, i slept better last night with this news.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Blazer Freak said:


> I went to the Blazer seating today to try and get better seats, no luck there. But when talking to a few of the Blazer people, since we are going to the Summer League they said we may be able to catch the Sonics game, and the lady said it would be cool to see Durant play, and then another who was with us guy, said like shhh we gotta make it sound like we don't know, in that sarcastic yet serious voice.
> 
> That along with Nightfly's sources, make me finally take that sigh of relief..
> 
> Phew.


Anyone talking to the public or the near the public at a "seating event" has no knowledge or information whatsoever. If the Blazers had made a decision they wouldn't just tell their staff, they would make a public statement.


----------

